# Lifespan of 3-Cell Lithium Ion Battery



## DeltaDart1

Am thinking of buying a Acer Aspire Netbook which comes with a 3-cell Lithium-Ion Battery. What is the lifespan of the 3-cell lithium battery?

 I have read where you should get around 3 hours of battery life when you charge it but I would like to know how long the battery itself would last.

 Have read maybe a year and then you would have to replace the battery. Does this sound about right or should they last longer?  Thanks!


----------



## johnb35

It all depends on the battery and how you take care of it.  Only plug it in while charging and when its fully charged, unplug it until its almost dead again.

I've seen some batteries not even last a year and others last a few years.


----------



## Del_Monico

I just bought an HP Mini 210 netbook with a 6-cell lithium ion battery, and I get a good 4 or 5 hours out of it when I'm doing normal surfing. It all depends on what your doing, the screen brightness, and so forth. 6-cell are the best to get, though they add a bit of extra weight and price.


----------



## DeltaDart1

johnb35 said:


> It all depends on the battery and how you take care of it.  Only plug it in while charging and when its fully charged, unplug it until its almost dead again.
> 
> I've seen some batteries not even last a year and others last a few years.



I keep reading where it's bad for the battery to let it discharge to almost nothing and then recharge it. Something about don't let it get below 40%. I will assume the netbook can be just plugged in and just use it that way without using the battery. 

This netbook will only be used in the house so as I see it the battery will get very little use. Also read where you should store it in the fridge to extend the batteries life.

 It does get a little confusing. Let's say that the battery itself last's a year,do you simply go out and purchase a new battery like I have to do for my cordless phone? Thanks for your input!


----------

